# Win7 64bit prof. herunterfahren dauert ewig



## michi535 (20. März 2010)

Mein win7 läuft jetzt seit ungefähr ein halbes Jahr bis vor einem Monat lief alles super.
Seit einem Monat braucht es ca. 3-4Minuten bis er wirklich aus ist.
Bis zum screen "Herunterfahren" geht alles fix aber dann......
greez Michi


----------



## Skais (20. März 2010)

Hast du irgendwelche Virenscanner die Ärger machen oder bei FertigPC die Liezenz abgelaufen ist??

Updates laufen??

Was war deine letzte Tat bevor es dir auffiel (Installation, Web.....)


----------



## michi535 (20. März 2010)

Es ist eine ganz normale retailversion, hab Kaspersky internet Security 2010 drauf und das seit Beginn. Updates sind alle auf dem neuesten Stand.
Installiert ist eigentlich nur Firefox ein paar Spiele , Skype


----------



## Skais (20. März 2010)

Schau mal in die Aktivitätsanzeige(Task-Manager), was da eventuell im Hintergrund alles läuft bevor du den Rechner runterfahren willst. 
Und beende diese Prozesse mal und fahre dann runter. Vielleicht gehts dann schneller


----------



## michi535 (21. März 2010)

Guten Morgen allerseits
Ich habe jetzt wirklich mal alles deaktiviert keine änderung.
Es ist ja auch so das er Windows wird heruntergefahren kurz anzeigt(normaler weise zeigt er ja da an falls er Programme zwingt sich zu schließen) und dann sofort in den Screen Herunterfahren mit dem sich bewegenden Kreis ändert und da ewig hängen bleibt.
Ich hab echt keine Ahnung was ich noch machen kann.
Hab auch mal alle Cardreader, esterne Festplatten etc die via Usb angesteckt sind abgemacht keine Änderung.
Greez Michi


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. März 2010)

Also bei start verzögerungen oder verzögerungen beim runterfahren sind zu 90 Prozen zwei Faktoren daran schuld. Erstens Virenscanner oder änliche Programme oder Treiber! Was du mal machen kannst falls du schon den Virenscanner mal deaktiviert hattest im Abgesichertem Modus starten wenn er dann ohne Probleme runterfährt liegt es bestimmt an irgenteinen Treiber. Überleg mal welche Treiber du in der Zeit als das Problem begann du erneutert hast, warscheinlich Graka, Sound, Chipsatzt....Alles ma deinstallieren und neu aufspielen.


----------



## michi535 (21. März 2010)

Also habs mal im abgesicherten Modus gestartet und es hat genausolange gedauert beim runterfahren ich probiers jetzt mal mit den Treibern.
cu


----------



## mixxed_up (21. März 2010)

Mach doch einfach das System neu.
Hilft im Zweifelsfall immer, und sollte auch alle viertel Jahr gemacht werden!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. März 2010)

Wenn du dein System gut wartest musst du nicht alle 3 Monate dein System neu machen. Macht halt Mühe und kostet arbeit aber es lohnt sich, auserdem lernst du was dazu wenn du Fehler behebst anstatt dein System neu zu machen. Obwohl ich zugeben muss das ich es auch schon gemacht hab, wenn ich keinen Nerv mehr dazu hatte den Fehler zu suchen.


----------



## michi535 (21. März 2010)

hi und danke an alle!!!!!
Ich habe es aufgegeben habe gerade alles neu installiert und jetzt funzts
Wollt ich eigentlich eh schon länger machen weil alles etwas unübersichtlich geworden ist.
Ach ja das mit den Treibern hat auch nix gebracht und kurz vorm runterfahren war die cpu bei 0-1% am werkeln.
also noch mal danke
cu


----------



## jetztaber (27. März 2010)

Leider bin ich viel zu spät dran. Aber für andere Leser mit dem gleichen Problem kann folgendes hilfreich sein:

Möglicherweise ist *Herunterfahren: Auslagerungsdatei des  virtuellen  Arbeitsspeichers löschen* in den Lokalen Richtlinien aktiviert.

Das dauert und sollte ggf. deaktiviert werden.


----------

